#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  NEW API publications List - Help us find them

## Marty Thompson

Here is a list of the newer API publications from their site. Some are out there. Lets try to find and post them here.

*New Exploration and Production Publications*

API Standard 6ACRA
Age-hardened Nickel-based Alloys for Oil and Gas Drilling and Production Equipment, First Edition, August 2015
xxxAPI Standard 7CW
Casing Wear Tests, First Edition, June 2015
API Specification 7K
Drilling and Well Servicing Equipment, Sixth Edition, December 2015
API Recommended Practice 9B
Application, Care, and Use of Wire Rope for Oil Field Service, Fourteenth Edition, October 2015
API Recommended Practice 10B-3
Testing of Well Cements Used in Deepwater Well Construction, Second Edition, January 2016
API Recommended Practice 10B-4
Preparation and Testing of Foamed Cement Formulations at Atmospheric Pressure, Second Edition, October 2015
API Technical Report 10TR6
Evaluation and Testing of Mechanical Cement Wiper Plugs, First Edition, July 2015
xxxAPI Specification 11AX
Specification for Subsurface Sucker Rod Pump Assemblies, Components, and Fittings, Thirteenth Edition, May 2015
API Recommended Practice 14B
Design, Installation, Operation, Test, and Redress of Subsurface Safety Valve Systems, Sixth Edition, September 2015
API Specification 16RCD
Specification for Rotating Control Devices, Second Edition, September 2015
xxxAPI Recommended Practice 17S
Recommended Practice for the Design, Testing, and Operation of Subsea Multiphase Flow Meters, First Edition, June 2015
API Technical Report 17TR10
Subsea Umbilical Termination (SUT) Design Recommendations, First Edition, December 2015
API Technical Report 17TR11
Pressure Effects on Subsea Hardware During Flowline Pressure Testing in Deep Water, First Edition, September 2015
API Technical Report 18TR1
Guidance on Changes to API Q1, Ninth Edition, First Edition, June 2015
API Standard 20C
Closed Die Forgings for Use in the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industry, Second Edition, November 2015
API Specification 20F
Corrosion Resistant Bolting for Use in the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industries, First Edition, June 2015
API Standard 20H
Heat Treatment ServicesBatch Type for Equipment Used in the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industry, First Edition, October 2015
API Bulletin 92L
Drilling Ahead Safely with Lost Circulation in the Gulf of Mexico, First Edition, August 2015
API Recommended Practice 100-1
Hydraulic FracturingWell Integrity and Fracture Containment, First Edition, October 2015
ANSI/API Recommended Practice 100-2
Managing Environmental Aspects Associated with Exploration and Production Operations Including Hydraulic Fracturing, First Edition, August 2015
API OSRC
Proceedings of the 2014 Offshore Structural Reliability Conference, First Edition, December 2015


*New Manual of Petroleum Measurement Publications*

API MPMS Chapter 8.2
Standard Practice for Automatic Sampling of Petroleum and Petroleum Products, Third Edition, October 2015
ASTM/API MPMS Chapter 8.5
Standard Practice for Manual Piston Cylinder Sampling for Volatile Crude Oils, Condensates, and Liquid Petroleum Products, First Edition, December 2015
API MPMS Chapter 11.3.3
Miscellaneous Hydrocarbon Product PropertiesDenatured Ethanol Density and Volume Correction Factors, Second Edition, November 2015
API MPMS Chapter 17.12
Procedures for Bulk Liquid Chemical Cargo Inspections, Second Edition, August 2015
ANSI/API MPMS Chapter 22.1
General Guidelines for Developing Testing Protocols for Devices Used in the Measurement of Hydrocarbon Fluids, Second Edition, August 2015
ANSI/API MPMS Chapter 22.3
Testing Protocol for Flare Gas Metering, First Edition, August 2015
API MPMS Chapter 22.6
Testing Protocol for Gas Chromatographs, First Edition, August 2015


*New Marketing Publications*

xxxAPI Recommended Practice 1640
Product Quality in Light Product Storage and Handling Operations, First Edition, August 2013


*New Pipeline Publications*

API Recommended Practice 1111
Design, Construction, Operation, and Maintenance of Offshore Hydrocarbon Pipelines (Limit State Design), Fifth Edition, September 2015
API Technical Report 1149
Pipeline Variable Uncertainties and Their Effects on Leak Detectability, Second Edition, September 2015
API Technical Report 1166
Excavation Monitoring and Observation for Damage Prevention, Second Edition, October 2015
xxxAPI Recommended Practice 1168
Pipeline Control Room Management, Second Edition, February 2015
API Recommended Practice 1170
Design and Operation of Solution-mined Salt Caverns Used for Natural Gas Storage, First Edition, July 2015
API Recommended Practice 1171
Functional Integrity of Natural Gas Storage in Depleted Hydrocarbon Reservoirs and Aquifer Reservoirs, First Edition, September 2015
ANSI/API Recommended Practice 1173
Pipeline Safety Management Systems, First Edition, July 2015
API Recommended Practice 1174
Recommended Practice for Onshore Hazardous Liquid Pipeline Emergency Preparedness and Response, First Edition, December 2015
API Recommended Practice 1175
Pipeline Leak DetectionProgram Management, First Edition, December 2015
API Recommended Practice 2200
Repairing Hazardous Liquid Pipelines, Fifth Edition, September 2015




*New Refining Publications*

xxxAPI Standard 520, Part 2
Sizing, Selection, and Installation of Pressure-relieving Devices, Part IIInstallation, Sixth Edition, March 2015
xxxAPI Standard 530
Calculation of Heater-tube Thickness in Petroleum Refineries, Seventh Edition, April 2015
API Recommended Practice 538
Industrial Fired Boilers for General Refinery and Petrochemical Service, First Edition, October 2015
xxxAPI Standard 600
Steel Gate ValvesFlanged and Butt-welding Ends, Bolted Bonnets, Thirteenth Edition, January 2015
xxxAPI Standard 602
Gate, Globe, and Check Valves for Sizes DN 100 (NPS 4) and Smaller for the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industries, Tenth Edition, May 2015
xxxAPI Standard 660
Shell-and-Tube Heat Exchangers, Ninth Edition, March 2015
xxxAPI Technical Report 938-C
Use of Duplex Stainless Steels in the Oil Refining Industry, Third Edition, February 2015


*New Safety, Fire and Scientific Affairs Publications*

API Recommended Practice 2003
Protection Against Ignitions Arising Out of Static, Lightning, and Stray Currents, Eighth Edition, September 2015
API Standard 2015
Requirements for Safe Entry and Cleaning of Petroleum Storage Tanks, Seventh Edition, May 2014
xxxAPI Recommended Practice 2030
Application of Fixed Water Spray Systems for Fire Protection in the Petroleum and Petrochemical Industries, Fourth Edition, September 2014


*New Transportation Publications*

xxxANSI/API Recommended Practice 3000
Classifying and Loading of Crude Oil into Rail Tank Cars, First Edition, September 2014


xxx  =  postedSee More: NEW API publications List - Help us find them

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot!

----------


## pmx

Hi Marty. I don't completely understand this post. I have some of the publications listed above, but you/ your posts in this website are probably the source of all or most of them. In any case, the ones I have are listed bellow. Please tell me if you would like me to upload any of them. Thanks.

API Standard 7CW
Casing Wear Tests, First Edition, June 2015

API Specification 11AX
Specification for Subsurface Sucker Rod Pump Assemblies, Components, and Fittings, Thirteenth Edition, May 2015

API Recommended Practice 17S
Recommended Practice for the Design, Testing, and Operation of Subsea Multiphase Flow Meters, First Edition, June 2015

API Recommended Practice 1640
Product Quality in Light Product Storage and Handling Operations, First Edition, August 2013

API Recommended Practice 1168
Pipeline Control Room Management, Second Edition, February 2015

API Standard 520, Part 2
Sizing, Selection, and Installation of Pressure-relieving Devices, Part IIInstallation, Sixth Edition, March 2015

API Standard 530
Calculation of Heater-tube Thickness in Petroleum Refineries, Seventh Edition, April 2015

API Standard 600
Steel Gate ValvesFlanged and Butt-welding Ends, Bolted Bonnets, Thirteenth Edition, January 2015

API Standard 602
Gate, Globe, and Check Valves for Sizes DN 100 (NPS 4) and Smaller for the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industries, Tenth Edition, May 2015

API Standard 660
Shell-and-Tube Heat Exchangers, Ninth Edition, March 2015

API Technical Report 938-C
Use of Duplex Stainless Steels in the Oil Refining Industry, Third Edition, February 2015

API Recommended Practice 2030
Application of Fixed Water Spray Systems for Fire Protection in the Petroleum and Petrochemical Industries, Fourth Edition, September 2014

ANSI/API Recommended Practice 3000
Classifying and Loading of Crude Oil into Rail Tank Cars, First Edition, September 2014

----------


## Marty Thompson

pmx, thank you, 
To clarify, it was just a list of what is new directly from the API website, 
The ones that you have have been posted by me and other members, there are others files that we have not seen though. 
If everyone could just post what they have access to, this would be truly the best standards resource site, but few contribute. 
Most are selfish and are here only to take.
So, to answer, if you can repost here your files and others can post the remainder, then we can be further along in keeping up to date.
I still request that if anyone has access but not the time to do so, please provide me access by password login or proxy to the AWS, API, ASTM, etc. sites so we can complete our library for all.

----------


## pmx

Here we go:

API Standard 7CW
Casing Wear Tests, First Edition, June 2015

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pmx

API Recommended Practice 17S
Recommended Practice for the Design, Testing, and Operation of Subsea Multiphase Flow Meters, First Edition, June 2015

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pmx

API Recommended Practice 1640
Product Quality in Light Product Storage and Handling Operations, First Edition, August 2013

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pmx

API Recommended Practice 1168
Pipeline Control Room Management, Second Edition, February 2015

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pmx

API Standard 520, Part 2
Sizing, Selection, and Installation of Pressure-relieving Devices, Part IIInstallation, Sixth Edition, March 2015

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pmx

API Standard 602
Gate, Globe, and Check Valves for Sizes DN 100 (NPS 4) and Smaller for the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industries, Tenth Edition, May 2015

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pmx

API Standard 660
Shell-and-Tube Heat Exchangers, Ninth Edition, March 2015

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pmx

API Technical Report 938-C
Use of Duplex Stainless Steels in the Oil Refining Industry, Third Edition, February 2015

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pmx

API Recommended Practice 2030


Application of Fixed Water Spray Systems for Fire Protection in the Petroleum and Petrochemical Industries, Fourth Edition, September 2014

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: NEW API publications List - Help us find them

----------


## pmx

ANSI/API Recommended Practice 3000
Classifying and Loading of Crude Oil into Rail Tank Cars, First Edition, September 2014

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pmx

I have 3 more. I will upload them to some site over the weekend, since they are larger than the size of attachments allowed in posts.

----------


## phinojosar

In the list think these 3 are missing also:

API 570-2016
API 580-2016
API RP 941-2016

Published 02/01/2016

----------


## Marty Thompson

API RP 580 3rd Feb. 2016 Risk-based Inspection

----------


## Mikepehli

Dear gents
 can you share the below APIs
Tks in advance
mike

API Standard 541 Form-wound Squirrel Cage Induction Motors375 kW (500
API  547 1st Edition, General-purpose Form-wound Squirrel Cage Induction Motors - 250 Horsepower and Larger
API Standard 670 Machinery Protection Systems
API Std 677 (R2010) General-Purpose Gear Units for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services, Third Edition
API Standard 682 PumpsShaft Sealing Systems for Centrifugal and Rotary Pumps

----------


## Mikepehli

Dear gents
 can you share the below APIs
Tks in advance
mike

API Standard 541 Form-wound Squirrel Cage Induction Motors375 kW (500
API  547 1st Edition, General-purpose Form-wound Squirrel Cage Induction Motors - 250 Horsepower and Larger
API Standard 670 Machinery Protection Systems
API Std 677 (R2010) General-Purpose Gear Units for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services, Third Edition
API Standard 682 PumpsShaft Sealing Systems for Centrifugal and Rotary Pumps

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Standard 547 1st Jan. 2005 General-purpose Form-wound Squirrel Cage Induction Motors - 250 Horsepower and Larger

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Standard 541 5th Dec. 2014 Form-wound Squirrel Cage Induction Motors - 375 kW (500 Horsepower) and Larger

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Standard 670 5th Nov. 2014 Machinery Protection Systems

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Standard 677 3rd Apr. 2006 R2010 General-Purpose Gear Units for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Standard 682 4th May 2014 Pumps - Shaft Sealing Systems for Centrifugal and Rotary Pumps

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mikepehli

Marty tks m

See More: NEW API publications List - Help us find them

----------


## Marty Thompson

API RP 941 8th Feb. 2016 Steels for Hydrogen Service at Elevated Temperatures and Pressures in Petroleum Refineries and Petrochemical Plants

----------


## acier58

Dear All,

Could you share API 570 4th Edition FEBRUARY 2016 Piping Inspection Code: In-service Inspection, Rating, Repair, and Alteration of Piping Systems.

Thanks in advance.

Regards

----------


## jeyanis

Api 570

----------


## catalineul

Thank you !

----------


## acier58

> Api 570



Dear jeyanis

Thanks a lot for your contribution.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Cleaned, 
API 570 4th Feb. 2016 Piping Inspection Code; In-service Inspection, Rating, Repair, and Alteration of Piping Systems

----------


## simpanbuku

Awesome!!!!!!

----------


## mcburns

Thanks once more for your amazing contribution
Amazing reference!!!

----------


## pj.nano

Many Thanks ....

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Standard 20H 1st Oct. 2015 Heat Treatment Services-Batch Type for Equipment Used in the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industry

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Standard 530 7th Apr. 2015 Calculation of Heater-tube Thickness in Petroleum Refineries

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Standard 560 5th Feb. 2016 Fired Heaters for General Refinery Service



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: NEW API publications List - Help us find them

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Technical Report 938-C 3rd Feb. 2015 Use of Duplex Stainless Steels in the Oil Refining Industry

----------


## Jacky Chen

I appreciate it if any Gentleman could find me API Spec 7K 6th Edition, Drilling and Well Servicing Equipment

----------


## sahsa741

> Api 570



Thanks buddy.

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## Manisch

super post, guys...thanks

----------


## carlucido

Dear Marty

Can you shared the API 7K 6th edition, thanks in advance.

Regards

----------


## ahmedegypt

Thank you

----------


## romeo1412

Please share API RP 582 3 Edition 2016 please

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
I need API RP 582 3rd. ed 2016 too
thank you in advance

----------


## sambun

Thank Marty !

----------


## manolete78

Thank Marty !

----------


## sameerahmed

Required API 2512 please upload

See More: NEW API publications List - Help us find them

----------


## KHALIDA

I need API 682* 4th Edition 2014. someone please share pdf. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 682 4th 2014

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Oilandgas

Please share API Std 594 
Check Valves: Flanged* Lug* Wafer and Butt-welding* 7th Edition 2010

----------


## abes

Please share API 541* 5th edition with Datasheet and API 547 with datasheet.


Thanks.

----------


## Heidarian

Required API 10TR6, would you please to upload

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends :
Please share API std 20H 
thank you in advance

----------


## PabloBS

Does anybody has API RP 1175... Pipeline Leak Detection?

----------

